# Custom Cabinets



## snookman

Hello, I am a custom cabinet build who has built for both commercial and residential since 1986. I am trying to build a client tell through word of mouth and on here. I can build from kitchens to entertainment centers or anything in between. I have done different things from kitchens to built in bunk bed from a picture of the web. I can restore some furniture. I do this from a small shop I work out of from my home. I am a one man operation at this time but I can beat most estimates out there and offer the same quality work but at a much more personal level and craftsmanship. I take pride in my work and stand behind it. though I cant beat most home centers cheap particle board cabinets, I will give you a product that will surpass those cheap built cam lock style cabinet with all the fillers you have to use with them and build you a custom job that will use every available space for your needs. even a lot of higher end shops here still waste space and that's just crazy. Custom is a term with a reason. I can do from simple painting to full out stain work. I use all cabinet grade plywood and full extension slide and European concealed style hinges that clip on and off if needed. I can do from face frame style to European box style cabinets. why pay someone more for the same thing that maybe I can do less. your welcome to send me drawings and estimates or ideas. I can draw out your kitchens with my cabinet program to allow you to see your kitchen in 3D view. This allows to see what your getting and make any changes if needed before starting a job. I am open to answering questions as well. I want you experience with me to be great and helpful. I want your business. your welcome to view my website and email me here and I will return your email or call 850-390-0526 or visit my website at http://www.stevecustomcabinets.webs.com/ . Thanks for looking and I hope to hear from you. Steve


----------



## snookman

I don't seem to have much luck advertising on here but I do try. I don't spend a lot of time on forums but I do visit here and like to read some of the postings. Unemployment around this area has been high and skilled labor has dropped down to low pay with very little opportunity. I have been doing this type of work since 1986. I figured why not try my hand at doing this on my own? I have collected tools for my trade and still working to increase my tools to expand limitations and take on more. I may be a very small shop but it hasn't limited me too much on what I can do. I know I can build for less but produce the same quality work as any shop out there but at a lower cost. I feel that I am not only honest but very fair on cost and willing to work with my customers to save them money as well. I hope to do some work for those on here at some point so that I can grow my business and my shop. Thanks for looking at my website ( If you did) I hope to gain some business here. Thanks Steve


----------



## oxbeast1210

Steve regrettably at this time i'm not in need of your services but Ill keep you in mind in the future 
one thing i noticed helps alot for advertising on here is pictures of your work.
once you get a couple happy customers it should make it easier
best of luck!! times are tough


----------



## snookman

Thanks. I post my website so that you can see a lot of the work I have done. I have posted a picture last time I advertised on here. It not too bad. lol I am currently on a job but just thought I would post here again to see if I get any luck. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## oxbeast1210

No problem sorry I overlooked the link to your work. Stupid smart phone not so smart.... Or is it user erorr ..
Do you only do cabinets ?


----------



## oxbeast1210

Did you make that entertainment center? my wife loves it . Nice work 
if you need anyone to take pictures of your work let me know i have a good camera 
for that no. charge of course just helping out .


----------



## snookman

Yes, I did make that entertainment center. it holds a 72 inch TV. the left side has a build in cabinet that slides out for wiring. I try to conceal as much wire as possible but he didn't really need to. I do everything from offices to kitchens and display cases. I just have done this for so long, I would have to go to school to learn a new trade. . Once I finish this job I am doing, I will post it to my website. I am building all doors and drawer box and fronts then going back and building 25 ft of 42 inch uppers with a TV in the center. Whats nice about my cabinet program is that I can show my customers a 3 d version of their cabinets. This is a tough time to start a small business but right now its out of my garage shop. you just have to take what you know and try to make a living and paying the bills. Thanks for looking. I'm new to here so I don't expect to just jump up and be busy. Steve


----------



## oxbeast1210

Hmmm my tv happens to be 73 inch .... Lol


----------



## snookman

man, I must be in the dark ages.lol. Mines only 28 inches


----------



## oxbeast1210

When I got back from my four years in Japan I went kinda crazy buying outragous things Lol recently I've been selling a lot of it in the forum but keeping the tv lol I didn't buy anything while there so I went overboard


----------



## snookman

That entertainment center was $1,500 dollars. That's if painted. A lot of people like it but don't like the cost but what they don't understand, is that if you were to go to Ashley or and furniture store, you going to pay over $2,000 for a cheap put together particle board with a veneer wood look but they will pay that cost. I just don't understand? even if you get to do payments, then you add more to the cost or I should say what your paying. your better off saving and paying cash for real wood cabinets. there's a market out there for RTA cabinets ( Readt To Assemble). Then they start to have problems with the cabinets within two years to find out that they only come with a one year warranty. It just cost them to either fix the cabinets or have them ripped out only to replace them. some i can understand being that they don't know and a good sales person who sells them having them think they are getting such a good deal and they look so beautiful. the home centers cabinet come with cheap hardware all around. my wife pulls me away from the cabinet center because I will let them talk till I get tired of the lies and I call them on it and they stand there scratching their head wondering what just happened. Lowes has lost some work because of me but I truly hate how much they will lie to sell a kitchen. you can buy a kitchen there that's not real bad but you will pay top dollar for those and they still are cheap in some ways..


----------



## snookman

here are some pictures of my work. I hope they will help you see that I do good work.


----------



## snookman

I was thinking advertising here maybe would help but I haven't had much luck at all. I know I am new here and thought I could get some work and save some people money but mot much of anything. I posted pictures of my work but haven't seen any interest. Thanks to those who have responded with advice on the pictures. I gave it my best on here. . I still enjoy the site either way. hopefully some of those who have looked will think of me down the road if they need any cabinet work done. I am going to let this thread die and continue to try other means to get the word out on my work and skill. been doing this way too long to give up. I really enjoy doing cabinets. economy is killing us all. take care and good luck guys.


----------



## oxbeast1210

Pm sent


----------



## snookman

I just wanted to show a cabinet built for a customer off here. HE was great and enjoys his new wine cabinet. it has access from both sides. hope you guys enjoy it. I am currently working on some cabinets for another member on here. Thanks for the work guys.... I finally was able to get the picture up. Thanks for looking.


----------



## oxbeast1210

the link didnt work


----------



## snookman

Thanks for letting me know. I forgot how to post pictures and photobucket made it crazy to get lol


----------



## oxbeast1210

Looks great Kelly can't wait for the cabinets!!


----------



## snookman

Thanks

Working on yours as we speak. suppose to get some more wood in today. wished this weather would stay on way or another though.lol I will keep in touch with you. call if you need anything. Thanks


----------



## TailRazor

Snook, should be back in the states in before summer and will definitely look you up for a entertainment center. What's the estimated turnaround on one of these? Thanks...


----------



## snookman

PM sent. Thanks


----------

